# Couldn't pass him!(:



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Went to the petstore today with the intention of buying filter cartridges. Which i still did, but of course i had to look at the fish. My sister calls me over to look at one, and she has found a yellow betta. And i must say, he is beautiful. My sister decided to take him. Introducing Walle, our new betta!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

y u guys always gotta by them funnylookin fishes????
bettas are pretty hard to resist...i have bred them a number of times and know what a pain in the neck it can be..and yet when i go look at them i am so very tempted to get some again....
good luck and take good care of him...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol! They are so hard to resist! (that's why I have four and am planning on getting more)


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

Thinking of getting more myself. Hehe have 23+500+fry.
500 fry on the way... Lol


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Chard has quite a few!!! QUITE A few...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

ForMany, dang! Selling any?
Betta Man. lol i know XD
loha, not looking to breed cuz i know how it gets lol. i've had just my one for bout a year, and my sis saw this one, and we couln't pass him. Never seen a yellow one at petsmart before...


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Maybe by spring if the fry live through winter.


----------



## Unicorrs (Oct 28, 2011)

hello Walle! you are so handsome


----------

